# Welcome new mods: Prof Gallows and ZR388



## Jeremy (Jun 2, 2013)

With the coming release of New Leaf and the increasingly growing activity on the forum, we need more mods.  So welcome Prof Gallows and ZR388 to the mod team!

Also, Justin complained that he never got a congrats thread for being Admin, so use this thread for that too!


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2013)

Welcome aboard Jamie and Gallows!


----------



## Sora (Jun 2, 2013)

Congrats to you too Justin!


----------



## Caius (Jun 2, 2013)

Wooo oh my god this is awesome! Thank you!


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 2, 2013)

Gallows is a mod now? Sweet! Congrats dude! You too ZR388!


----------



## Kaiaa (Jun 2, 2013)

I knew they would be the new mods ^^ Congrats guys!


----------



## Mark (Jun 2, 2013)

they are certainly welcomed with open arms


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 2, 2013)

Gallows needs an AC NPC avvie now or he'll be left out. :\

Yay for the new mods though. You will both be fabulous! Congratulations again to Justin!


----------



## oath2order (Jun 2, 2013)

WAIT JUSTIN IS AN ADMIN?!

Congrats to the new mods though!


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 2, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> Gallows needs an AC NPC avvie now or he'll be left out. :\
> 
> Yay for the new mods though. You will both be fabulous! Congratulations again to Justin!



Andy needs one too


----------



## AndyB (Jun 2, 2013)

Jeremy said:


> Andy needs one too



But mine is Animal Crossing:HD edition.

... Maybe later.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 2, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Pyon (Jun 2, 2013)

Congrats Prof Gallows, ZR388, and Justin


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks guys. =O


----------



## SockHead (Jun 2, 2013)

YESSS FINALLY!!


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jun 2, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Trundle (Jun 2, 2013)

Congrats guys! I am happy for you. Very happy.


----------



## ardrey (Jun 2, 2013)

Congrats to all three of you!  Thanks for all your hard work in keeping The Bell Tree alive!


----------



## Byngo (Jun 3, 2013)

Congrats to Prof Gallows and ZR388. And a late congrats to Justin? 

Good luck to the former 2. I know a thing or two about moderating, and it can be hectic sometimes.


----------



## Eirynfox (Jun 3, 2013)

congratulations everyone! woohoo


----------



## Elijo (Jun 3, 2013)

Congrats Jamie and Gallows! I saw this coming... Totally...  You two deserved it! *gives Jamie and Gallows a hug*
(You too Jubs come here! *gives Jubs a hug*)


----------



## Jake (Jun 3, 2013)

#cooldude + #rude


----------



## PumpkinVine47 (Jun 3, 2013)

Congratulations, ZR388, Prof Gallows, and Justin!


----------



## Caius (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks for all the well-wishes everyone! I'll do my best to help out wherever possible.


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 3, 2013)

Grats prof<3333 you deserve it

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh and zr<3333


----------



## Princess (Jun 3, 2013)

AndyB said:


> But mine is Animal Crossing:HD edition.
> 
> ... Maybe later.



Congratulations Andy 8)


----------



## Kip (Jun 3, 2013)

When i first became active on this site i was sure ZR & Prof were mods. Congrats guys!

And congrats on becoming an admin justin! i could've sworn there was a thread where people were congratulating you on becoming admin. Maybe I'm getting it mixed up with mod thread.


----------



## VillageDweller (Jun 3, 2013)

Congrats you guys (although tbh it was inevitable sooner or later  )
Congratulations Jubs too


----------



## Sleepy (Jun 3, 2013)

Congratulations to all of you!


----------



## Lauren (Jun 3, 2013)

Aw wow congrats guys!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 3, 2013)

'grats guys!


----------



## Thunder (Jun 3, 2013)

theory: anyone with an op will eventually become a moderator

jas0n 2014

(i already said this to you guys in chat, but congrats i'm so proud of you :') )


----------



## Caius (Jun 3, 2013)

Wait I thought Jason was a mod


----------



## Princess (Jun 3, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> jas0n 2014


pls.


----------



## BlooShroom (Jun 4, 2013)

Congrats to all of you guys  Also, good luck in keeping the forums in control once New Leaf releases.I have a feeling it will be chaos...really freakin' awesome chaos


----------



## SodaDog (Jun 5, 2013)

Now i am friends with a newly promoted mod!

I hope i get to be one someday...


----------



## Jake (Jun 5, 2013)

SodaDog said:


> I hope i get to be one someday...




I feel ya


----------



## Olivitess (Jun 5, 2013)

*throws confetti* Congratulations to newbies and oldies! :3


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 6, 2013)

Congrats on the promotions Gallows and Zr! You too Justin but I think I already congratulated you beforehand. :X


----------



## m12 (Jun 6, 2013)

I can run around the site naked now. Thanks Jamie.


----------



## Caius (Jun 6, 2013)

m12 said:


> I can run around the site naked now. Thanks Jamie.



At least put a shirt on.


----------



## Joey (Jun 6, 2013)

Congrats to all of you


----------



## DavidR (Jun 6, 2013)

Congratulations Justin and to the rest of you guys for your accomplishments here on the Bell Tree! I love this place!


----------



## Keenan (Jun 8, 2013)

Gahh I can't believe I missed this. I guess That's what happens when I focus in school and limit my Internet time. 

Congrats Curtis and Jamie! You both really deserve to be mods.


----------



## rafren (Jun 8, 2013)

I come back and Justin is a red mod

grats buddy


----------



## Jake (Jun 8, 2013)

rafren said:


> I come back and Justin is a red mod
> 
> grats buddy



next time u come bak i will b mod


----------



## Ashtot (Jun 8, 2013)

Awesome! You know what they say, two more people are better more than two unless the new two are worse than the others!


----------



## Iced_Holly (Jun 10, 2013)

Hey, congrats on your new modships you guys!


----------

